# Women slip pattern?



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

I'm looking for a pattern like this... I know I can make it much cheaper. I'm cold.. Wearing empire dresses and knee socks. I made a t/shirt dress
the other day with warmer fabric. Pants are not a option. Nothing around my waist. I found some lose fiting mens underwear.. I know more than you wanted to know. I tried sweatpants today. No way. Pain... Found this slip it might work. What do you think. You all are great with ideas.



item # 14850 The Vermont Country Store

Cotton Princess Slip 
100% Cotton Slip in Basic Style You Always Come Back To 
Price: $19.95 
Customer Testimonials OVERVIEWDETAILSThis everyday slip provides the ultimate comfort and practicality of cotton. Classic style accommodates every wardrobe, and cotton is absorbent and breathable. Color is white. Machine wash, line dry. USA or imported.Hard-to-find Princess slip drapes comfortably in a full-cut style. Also useful as a nightgown. Has wide shoulder straps and lace-trimmed neck. Falls 33" from under arm.

â¢An everyday slip that's practical and absorbent
â¢Pure cotton with a comfortable drape
â¢Full cut style with wide shoulder straps and lace trim
â¢Bust sizes 34 to 52
Hard-to-find Princess slip in a full-cut style.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.folkwear.com/226.html

I knew I'd seen a similar pattern... this is the one I was thinking of.


----------



## threadneedle (Nov 14, 2006)

Would lining the skirt part of the T-shirt dress work? Lining the skirt would be fairly easy and you could use flannel to help with the warmth. I haven't seen these lately but leg warmers might help too. 

That folkwear slip pattern is cute and I don't think I've ever described a slip as cute!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

This is how I made my very favorite slip, which sounds like what you're after.

I bought the knit type fabric that dolls are made of (like cabbage patch dolls). It was thick and sturdy and has lasted years, obviously.

The fabric was wide enough that I only needed the length I wanted (long).

I used a tank top that fit for a pattern, and widened it through the hips. Cut it a-line to the bottom.

I overlocked the neck, sleeves and hem. Fully intended to finish it off with lace but never have.

It's the worlds most amazing slip. It's flesh colored and washes and wears beautifully.

dawn


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I like Sewsilly"s idea of extending a tank top for a pattern. Just 2 side seams and turn under hem, neck, and armholes to top stitch with a zigzag.

Here is the way I arrived at my standard slip pattern. I went through my patterns and selected an A-line pullover dress (with nice amount of ease in the skirt.) I used a tie belt for a little raised waistline definition, attaching it to 2 bust pleats in front and a button closure in back - which gathers just a little of the dress in back.

I liked the dress, and have since made another and planned a third. It's a simple flattering style, comfortable, and simple to sew.

So I used the dress pattern for the slip this way. Used one size smaller and 1 1/2" shorter (slip hem 1" turn up and top stitch.) I scooped the neck more and changed the cap sleeve to sleeveless. The underarm was a little low on the first slip, so I raised it on my pattern. The neck and armholes are hemmed with a narrower turnunder and then topstiched with a zigzag.

The dresses made with the pattern are my standard lenth. The slips are all the same length. They also work with most of my other dresses or skirts.

I have also used the slip pattern, extending the length to go with long sksirts and dresses. 

Now about the fabric. Although it doesn't sound like the warmer knit you are looking for, I happen to like Joann's 60" Jet Set knit for my slips, and have it in several colors. It is not as flimsy as tricot and more opaque. The slips are not as fancy as traditional lingerie, but are comfortable and work just fine. Jet Set is 3.99 a yard, and is usually never on sale. I use a 40% or 50% coupon for a cut of one color, maybe buying enough for a long and a short with the single cut.

I think this style of slip pattern would work for your fabric of choice.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Thanks Angie that is a cute pattern. I like the idea of using the undershirt for pattern. I just found some from Hanes. Will have to lay out and see what I can do. To add more to the tshirt dress would I think make it to heavy. As the fabric added is heavy. When you are in pain the good old brain just doesn't work very well. Thanks for the help. Cathy


----------

